
Interesting Interview to Gabe Newell about Valve VR Plans - SkarredGhost
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/291225/Gabe_Newell_opens_up_about_Valves_VR_plans.php
======
Fej
"In Valve's eyes it's quality/quantity of available software, rather than
price of entry, that's keeping a lot of people from buying into the VR
market."

This is absurd. Price is absolutely the limiting factor. We're talking - bare
minimum - $800 for the Vive (since, IMO, it's the only PC-based VR experience
worth buying) plus $600 (again, bare minimum) for a PC capable of running it.
AMD has probably done more than anyone else with regard to dropping the cost
of entry, with the RX 480.

Most people don't have $1400+ to drop on a gaming experience. That's a lot of
money. A down payment on a car, maybe.

~~~
CardenB
Most people don't have that kind of money, but I can imagine a large enough
customer base that does. Yet those people can't even justify the purchase
because of the lack of developer support.

If you want prices to come down in VR you need to drive adoption before the
prices go down.

